# Need some builders



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I have quite a few presentations coming up and my inventory is almost gone. Anyone that would like to build a rod for a wounded soldier let me know. I will send you a kit. I need mostly inshore rods and bass rods. If you would like a kit give me a call at 979-418-9093 or email me at [email protected]. Of course you can PM me on this forum.
Anyone that would like to make a donation to Rods For Soldiers can log on to www.rodsforsoldiers.com and click the "Help" button.
Thanks
Pat


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Pat, drop a kit at Regal Storage when you go by. I'll be back thru there in a couple of wks.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Goags said:


> Pat, drop a kit at Regal Storage when you go by. I'll be back thru there in a couple of wks.


Great Jerry. I will do that Monday.
Thanks for your help.
Pat


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Anywhere in the North Houston area I could drop some rods off at?


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Silverfox1 said:


> Anywhere in the North Houston area I could drop some rods off at?


I will be glad to come get them, I know your rods are special. Just give me a day and time and directions.
Pat


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*pat*

i'll will be coming to houston in the near future to the medical center. i will let u know and maybe we can meet.....


----------



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

I'd be glad to knock out a couple for you. I'm in Victoria and not sure when I will be heading back to Houston.


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

*PM Sent*

I will GLADLY Build another Rod for our Soldiers!!!!

Either an inshore Bait Caster or a Spinning Rod...


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

Sent you a pm! I just finished one project and am in need of another!

sent while "working"


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd be happy to build out a spinning rod if you need some. Located in Med Center


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

QTRODS said:


> i'll will be coming to houston in the near future to the medical center. i will let u know and maybe we can meet.....


I will meet you at FTU or the med center either one.
Pat


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> I'd be happy to build out a spinning rod if you need some. Located in Med Center


Great send me your address and I will send you a kit or we can meet somewhere in the med center.
Pat

979-418-9093


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

I would love to help, but with my limited experience I would hate to mess one up. I am no where near the level you guys are at.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

As a disabled veteran myself I would love to build a rod for a brother or sister in arms.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

letsgofishbro said:


> As a disabled veteran myself I would love to build a rod for a brother or sister in arms.


That would be great. You can send your address to [email protected]. I will send you a kit.
Pat


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Man you guys have really come through for me. I have a lot of 2coolers offering to build rods for RFS. I will get a kit out to each of you as soon as I can. May have to wait a few days for another order to come in but I will start sending out kits immediately.
I appreciate youir help. Man I love 2cool.
Pat


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Can't build (yet), but can donate. Very cool!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

BudT said:


> Can't build (yet), but can donate. Very cool!


I received your donation. It is very much appreciated.
Thank you
Pat

PS> Sending a 501c3 receipt for your taxes


----------

